

Ask HN: What is the highest number of browser tabs you have ever had open? - matznerd

Just curious what your records are on number of tabs, maybe also your average tabs or how many tabs you have open at the moment. Also curious on the people with high counts, what kind of setup you are running...
======
techdog
It was in the 60s, maybe 63 tabs? Firefox 30 on Win8. Amazingly (not!!!) it
crashed. FF crashes every day for me. Unless I crash it myself in Task Mgr
first. I typically have no fewer than 30 tabs open. Can't get FF to run 24 hrs
without burning 2 gigs of memory. It leaks like a sieve. I typically have
several Twitter tabs, a couple LinkedIns, one Gmail, Blogger and Wordpress (a
couple each), Google Finance, Hacker News, and miscellaneous articles/blogs
open, plus Mailchimp and Hushmail. Lots of AJAX-intensive pages and Flash
pages (Google Finance, for example). No porn.

Sometimes Flash will complain, but most of the time FF just runs out of memory
and starts giving the spinning cursor. Once in a while it will crash without
bringing up the crash reporter window. It'll just go down silently.

------
general_failure
Very low number here - I never have more than 10 open. I keep closing things
periodically and quickly. If a tab is unread for say a couple of hours, I just
usually close it since I would never get around to reading it anyway and it's
probably not important.

------
needleme
Normally around 20, but I had much more. Then I've discovered One Tab -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/onetab/chphlpgkkbolifaimnlloiipkdnihall?hl=en)
\- but actually I'm ending always with lots of tabs anyway!

------
speedkills
Over 300 in chrome. I have a problem.

